# What makes aioli?



## JustJoel (Sep 11, 2018)

I’ve been reading a bit about aioli I was spurred to the research by a Kraft product called “garlic aioli.”  I’m not knocking the product; it’s _very_ garlicky, but used sparingly it’s quite good. It’s the name I object to. “Garlic Aioli?” Isn’t that redundant?

From Wikipedia:


> Since the late 1980s, many people call all flavored mayonnaises aioli. Flavorings include saffron and chili. However, some purists insist that flavored mayonnaise can contain garlic, but true aioli contains no seasoning other than garlic.



Do you agree with the purists? Can any flavored emulsion be called “aioli?” Even if there’s little or no garlic?

My latest posts have stirred controversy and argument for some reason, when all they’re meant to do is encourage discussion. Please don’t turn this thread into a fight!

And just an aside. Kraft’s Garlic Aioli, straight from their Department of Redundancy Department, turns a sausage, egg, and cheese breakfast croissant into a more “adult” dinner sandwich. Add some sliced onions, or sautéed mushrooms, or both, a dab of “Garlic Aioli” to each side of the bun (you can broil or toast the bun. Actually you should!) and a couple of slices of your favorite deli cheese, and voilà! I like American cheese best (Boar’s Head whole milk yellow).

And to those denizens of DC who are Jewish, L’shana Tovah!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 11, 2018)

In my best Groucho Marx, "I don't know abou' choo, but a goil wit gams does the trick..."


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 11, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I’ve been reading a bit about aioli I was spurred to the research by a Kraft product called “garlic aioli.”  I’m not knocking the product; it’s _very_ garlicky, but used sparingly it’s quite good. It’s the name I object to. “Garlic Aioli?” Isn’t that redundant?



Yes. Marketing doesn't always make sense. 



JustJoel said:


> Do you agree with the purists? Can any flavored emulsion be called “aioli?” Even if there’s little or no garlic?



Yes. 

No.

Remoulade is also a flavored emulsion, but it's not aioli.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 11, 2018)

Aioli is garlic mayonnaise. As long as you start with that as a base, I guess you could add other flavors and identify the aioli by those flavors. Sriracha aioli, curry aioli etc.'


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 12, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Aioli is garlic mayonnaise.



Not exactly. Mayonnaise has oil and an egg yolk in it. Aioli has only olive oil.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 12, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I’ve been reading a bit about aioli I was spurred to the research by a Kraft product called “garlic aioli.” I’m not knocking the product; it’s _very_ garlicky, but used sparingly it’s quite good. It’s the name I object to. “Garlic Aioli?” Isn’t that redundant?
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> ...


"Isn’t that redundant?" Certainly is. 

And the idea of Kraft making it gives me the shivers unless I remember that there are people who for various reasons aren't allowed to eat raw eggs. (And I don't like Kraft - they, or one of their subsidiaries bought out Cadbury's, the British chocolate company, and CHANGED THE RECIPE OF THE DAIRY MILK CHOCOLATE!!!! (They _say_ they haven't but they have and it doesn't taste the same!)

I'm not Jewish (Church of England on my official documents but not really anything) but may I ask what L'shana Tovah is?


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 12, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> I'm not Jewish (Church of England on my official documents but not really anything) but may I ask what L'shana Tovah is?



Its basically wishing a Happy New Year in Hebrew.
Its currently Rosh Hashanah, which is the Jewish new year.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 12, 2018)

How is "garlic aioli" remotely redundant?

Its not garlic garlic or mayo aioli

Its garlic flavored sauce


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 12, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> "Isn’t that redundant?" Certainly is.
> 
> And the idea of Kraft making it gives me the shivers unless I remember that there are people who for various reasons aren't allowed to eat raw eggs. (And I don't like Kraft - they, or one of their subsidiaries bought out Cadbury's, the British chocolate company, and CHANGED THE RECIPE OF THE DAIRY MILK CHOCOLATE!!!! (They _say_ they haven't but they have and it doesn't taste the same!)
> 
> I'm not Jewish (Church of England on my official documents but not really anything) but may I ask what L'shana Tovah is?


L’shana Tovah is the Jewish New Year’s greeting. Literally, it means “good year.”


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 12, 2018)

jennyema said:


> How is "garlic aioli" remotely redundant?
> 
> Its not garlic garlic or mayo aioli
> 
> Its garlic flavored sauce


The point is this: Aioli has garlic in it by definition. So it _is_ like saying “garlic garlic sauce.”


----------



## Rascal (Sep 12, 2018)

I've made it a few times but the wife discovered it in a bottle. It's called garlic aioli and we love it. I have it with my fries. My grandkids all love it too. Easier than making from scratch.

Russ


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 12, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> Its basically wishing a Happy New Year in Hebrew.
> Its currently Rosh Hashanah, which is the Jewish new year.


Thank you Larry. I knew Rosh Hashanah but hadn't heard of the other. 

Never to old to learn something new.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 12, 2018)

From Wiktionary, 

"Etymology
"Borrowed from French aïoli, from Occitan alhòli, from alh (“garlic”) +‎ òli (“oil”)."

So, yes, it's redundant to specify the garlic. If it's aioli, it has to have garlic. 

Of course they may just mean that the garlic is the only seasoning.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 13, 2018)

The blender!


----------

